# San Francisco Orchids In The Park



## chrismende (Aug 1, 2014)

*August 2 & 3, 2014 
*
New, earlier date! This show has been held in September in the past. 

Saturday & Sunday 10 AM - 5 PM SF County Fair Building - Hall of Flowers - Golden Gate Park at 9th Ave & Lincoln Way, San Francisco. 

The Tiny Jungle (Paphs and more), Andy's Orchids, Austin Creek Orchids (Paphs and more), Paphiness Orchids (Paphs and Paphs), and several other great vendors will be there. http://www.orchidsanfrancisco.org/orchidsinthepark.html

We would love to see you there!

Chris of The Tiny Jungle


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 1, 2014)

With George? (Putting it together, paph by phrag?)


----------



## chrismende (Aug 2, 2014)

With George? Not clear what this means?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 2, 2014)

A bad joke on a Sondheim musical ("Sunday in the Park with George" which won a Pulitzer)


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2014)

So, Chris, how did the orchids in the park go? Did you take any photos?
Here's the deal breaker...did you sell more than you bought????


----------

